
Why people don’t want tech giants like Amazon moving into their neighborhood - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/02/15/why-more-people-dont-want-tech-giants-like-amazon-moving-into-their-neighborhood/
======
mimixco
This article mentions that Bezos owns the Washington Post but fails to point
out that the proposed NY headquarters was to be built with a $3 billion
subsidy from public money.

Could it be that was the real reason for the public's outrage?

